# Sig length



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *So far, not one person paticipating in this thread indicates that 90+ octane is really needed in their cars. I suspect that many of you who claim to have advanced your timing didn't follow the procedure in the FSM and you gained nothing by turning the distributor. The ECU can do a lot of adjusting on its own, so if you don't get the ECU in diagnostic mode, you'll get nothing.
> 
> Even still, I have my timing set to 17º on my SE-R and ran 87 octane exclusively on the street. I never detected any pinging or rattling, the hallmark sounds of detonation. For track days, I ran 91 octane only due to the tendency of the car to overheat.
> 
> If you aren't turbo or squeezing, stick with 87 octane. Anything else is just a waste of you modding budget. *


I have 18* advanced timing (right now) I had indicated it in my sig until that dumbass PatScottAKA99XE singled me out and removed my sig.

If you're running 87 octane, with 17* timing, chances are it's not at 17 anymore. When you change to a lower grade fuel your ECU senses it and it automatically retards the timing. That's why you don't have pinging. I learned this not too long ago. If you are currently running 87 octane, I almost guarantee you that if you were to go out right now and check your timing, you wouldn't be above 10*. If you go back to 91+ octane, you will return to 17*.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> I have 18* advanced timing (right now) I had indicated it in my sig until that dumbass PatScottAKA99XE singled me out and removed my sig.*


 He removed my sig too but made me limit it to 4 lines. That really sucks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mine was only 4 lines and he went and said that I'm not allowed to post my mods, just an short statement, My mods only took up 1 line because of the small font. I was down to 2 lines alltogether and the fuck still deleted it. he said that I should post them on a webpage. I'll be damned if I'm gonna pay a monthly fee for a webpage that I don't even want.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

OK, I split these messages off the "91 or 92 octane" thread in the GA16 forum.

Something you each need to understand is that Pat isn't the dumbass. The sig limit is 4 lines (at 800x600 resolution) and has been for some time. If you have a problem with this take it up with an administrator.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

While we're on sigs... what's up with people having these huge pictures in their sigs? It's not all that big of a problem over here thanfully, but on the sr20deforum it is. Quite annoying I think. I don't mind pictures, but when they are so big that they take up more room than the post itself, I get kinda irritated. Oh well. C'est la vie I guess.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

We're not going to allow those either I don't think. Are we?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Allowing pictures is optional and we've chosen not to permit them because we also believe it's annoying.  I think avatars are a good compromise because they're small and out of the way. Long sigs are equally annoying IMO, which is why we limit them to 4 lines.


----------

